# Bay Flats Lodge - The Surf Can Still be a Possibility



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
*July / August 2017*
*1-888-677-4868*
*â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates*
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*July Availability*
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

Disclaimer:
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_____________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
June 21, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The horrendous wind continued through late Sunday afternoon, but it finally began to lay down a bit Sunday night. All of the sand and mud that had been churned by the high winds also began settling back down, and Monday morning was met with some much greener water and a lot less wind. It was a beautiful day out on the water for those who got to enjoy it, and in the end it proved to also be very productive from a fishing perspective.

Boating anglers, as well as those who opted for getting out of the boat to wade, were fortunate in being able to recognize quick trout limits Monday morning. It was a pleasurable relief from the high winds of the previous few days, and represents conditions we will welcome with open arms for as long as it is offered to us, which may turn out to not be too long. If the storm models from the National Hurricane Center hold any truth to them, we may be in store for some heavy rainfall near the end of the week due to the formation of Tropical Storm Cindy. Weâ€™ll keep our fingers crossed in hopes that both Cindy and Bret mean nothing more than some heavy rainfall for us, or for anyone else for that matter. Stay tuned to the National Hurricane Center for current updates.

The next few days are to be presenting us with some northerly-influenced winds along our part of the Texas coast, which means our search for an active trout bite will need to be focused along bay shorelines that are typically protected from a north wind. But efforts donâ€™t have to stop there, as a northerly wind offers a great opportunity for anglers to investigate the surf for some high-octane trout action. With croaker season being in full swing right now, anglers who prefer using live bait should try their luck in the second and third guts with a lively croaker tied to the end of their line. As a backup, live piggy perch or live shrimp will also do the trick. If the results of fishing in the surf with live bait comes even close to the results we have recently seen in the bays, then surf anglers should be quite successful in their endeavors.

Artificial enthusiasts can also benefit highly from summertime surf action whenever conditions allow them into the surf. Some of the same tactics that are applied while bay fishing also applies to surf fishing for those throwing hardware instead of live bait. Surface walkers presented close to the beach (in shallow water) along the first gut real early in the morning before sunrise can sometimes be some of the most exciting fishing you have ever done. Period! As the sun rises into the morning sky, take your search to a bit deeper water with any of a number of sub-surface plugs like any of the MirrOlure baits, both old and new - the MR line-up of sinking twitchbaits, the entire Corky line of products, and the huge assortment of MirrOdines just to name a few. Whatever you choose to do in the surf is sure to be fun, just remember to think safety first and keep a watchful eye on the horizon for pop-up thunderstorms. Good luck out there!

____________________________________________________

*25% OFF* *- LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL -* *25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 95F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 76F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 93F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally fair. Low 81F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. A stray afternoon thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Waves and swells will increase to Small Craft Advisory levels on Wednesday as Potential Cyclone Three continues to move into the northern Gulf of Mexico. Based on the latest forecast from the National Hurricane Center, Potential Tropical Cyclone Three is expected to move toward the Louisiana and Upper Texas Coast on Wednesday. As a result, north to northeast flow is expected to persist Wednesday through Thursday. Please monitor the latest forecasts from the National Hurricane Center. Onshore flow will return by late in the week. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible through late week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Meet our dining and evening staff*

Just outside the town of Seadrift, Texas inside the private gates of Swan Point Landing and Marina is Bay Flats Lodge, providing outdoor enthusiasts a unique combination of luxury accommodations, culinary excellence, and spectacular professionally guided year-round fishing, duck and deer hunting adventures. We are located along the middle Texas Gulf coast, overlooking the pristine waters of San Antonio Bay and back country lakes, where fun times and relaxation are a way of life. From the moment you arrive, youâ€™ll know that weâ€™ve been expecting you. We offer a meeting-conference room with seasoned-veteran guides to accommodate up to 56 guests. The lodge is spread out over 7.25 acres of landscaped beautiful natural coastal oak trees.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Grand Opening of "The New Lodge" addition opening soon*

â€œThe New Lodgeâ€ addition offers 9 guest exclusive privacy on wooded 2.2 acres backing up to the lake while overlooking San Antonio Bay.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Newest Lodge Addition*

Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic, accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.


----------

